
Brexit app for EU nationals won't work on iPhones - imrehg
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2018/apr/24/beyond-belief-brexit-app-for-eu-nationals-wont-work-on-iphones
======
imrehg
> However, it has emerged that because Apple will not enable its technology to
> read the chip on modern passports, the registration can only be completed on
> an Android phone.

Among the many questions this begs, Android can read the chip in modern
passports?

~~~
Someone
Apparently. See [https://www.readid.com/demo](https://www.readid.com/demo),
[https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-
technology/1342167-vi...](https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-
technology/1342167-viewing-info-epassport-chip-using-android-phone-nfc.html).

Communication uses NFC.

